# z31 ecu ?'s



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

is the ECU from a 85 z31 300zx different from the ecu from, lets say a 85 Maxima? and if so what are the differences if i were to swap the 2 ecus? hp gains? speed govenor removed? other interesting stuff?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

_is the ECU from a 85 z31 300zx different from the ecu from, lets say a 85 Maxima?_
Yes.

_and if so what are the differences if i were to swap the 2 ecus?_
well, then you'd be trying to use a maxima ECU in a Z31.

_hp gains?_
If it runs, there wouldn't be any.

_speed govenor removed?_
NAs don't have a speed governor.

_other interesting stuff?_
Honestly, I don't think anyone has tried.


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> _is the ECU from a 85 z31 300zx different from the ecu from, lets say a 85 Maxima?_
> Yes.
> 
> _and if so what are the differences if i were to swap the 2 ecus?_
> ...





well what if it was the other way around, by putting a 85 z31 ecu in a 85 maxima?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If it were a turbo ECU, you'd get a diagnostic error from there being no knock sensor. Otherwise, I beleive the Maxima ECU and the NA Z31 ECU were about the same. Both cars pushed close to the same Hp as I recall.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Big_E-Dog said:


> well what if it was the other way around, by putting a 85 z31 ecu in a 85 maxima?


same rules apply.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Both cars pushed close to the same Hp as I recall.


Why would this mean the cars had the same ecu? 

Put it this way. The question you are asking is like asking can I put a 05 Maxima ECU in my 350Z?

Get a Z31 ecu for a Z31, and a maxima ecu for a maxima...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Why would this mean the cars had the same ecu?


 No, just simply means it's pointless to swap ECU's and expect gains......


----------

